# HR21-700 0x193 Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HR21-700 - 0x193

*Improved*

Random video freeze after extended period of inactivity
Random system lockup after extended period of inactivity
No sound effects over optical audio connection
Switching from dynamic/static IP Networks
Audio not heard over HDMI connection, for Media Share

*Updated*

Static Information Screen - DoD Coming Soon

*New feature(s)*

Display SWM Version


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Release notes are unconfirmed and subject to change.


----------



## shocky (Oct 23, 2007)

12:00 CST tried to turn the unit on and found that it was frozen. Would not respond to remote or front panel. Pressed reset button and it's restarting now.

Edit: I called DTV to get a replacement issue because this is the 15th lockup in under 90 days of service on this unit (HR21-700).. Also have pixelation/sound drop with locals & scifi-HD. (Even on a perfectly sunny day).. Sat signals all show above 80 and most above 90. Will update as to whether the issue continues.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

My HR21 had completely shut down. I unplugged it for a few seconds and it's powered back up now. Luckily I caught it before it missed any recordings.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

This morning, the 21st, I woke up and found the blue light ring back on. On the 11th, I had DirecTV replace three HR10s with three HR21s. I got the tricks and tips document and quickly turned off that blue light ring. The notes say it will return whenever the unit is reset. I assume there was another software change last evening, yes? 

How can I find out the software version? I'd like to track the downloads and dates.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

Welcome to DBSTALK.COM :welcome_s 

There was a new release pushed today. It is version 0x193. You can find the software version and date in the info section under setup.


----------



## California King (Nov 24, 2007)

Any guesses on when they will enable DoD on HR-21? My guess is sometime in January 08


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

There is a CE scheduled for tonight to enable it.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=113386


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

GAM said:


> There is a CE scheduled for tonight to enable it.


Well, the announcement talks about a static screen for DOD "coming soon". That doesn't suggest to me that it is being enabled.


----------



## California King (Nov 24, 2007)

sbl said:


> Well, the announcement talks about a static screen for DOD "coming soon". That doesn't suggest to me that it is being enabled.


I see where it says that, but it does say that On demand will be enabled under "new features". Hopefully it will get enabled because I really want to try it out. 

BTW, how do you check for the update? Mine just does it automatically at like 2 in the morning.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

sbl said:


> Well, the announcement talks about a static screen for DOD "coming soon". That doesn't suggest to me that it is being enabled.


The static screen was on the last rev of the CE, the one tonight says it will be enabled.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

How do you get the SWM version to display? I thought it was on the info screen. At least I think that's where it was on the H20.


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

You guys won't believe this, but my AnyNet problem with my Samsung DLP and Home Theater is gone with firmware x193. Thanks CE group and DirecTV. What an unexpected Christmas present. 0<:-}}


----------



## Smitty519 (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't know what time the download happened but I had a recording scheduled from 6:00 - 9:00 AM and it never happened. The HR21 was dead when I went to play the recording around 10:00 AM and wouldn't turn on or anything else till I pulled the power plug and replugged it. Needless to say, I was attempting to record a one time only show. 

It would seem that if DirecTV is just going to force upgrades whenever they feel like it with no announcements or warnings, they ought to get it right and not kill people's receivers. Lacking that, they ought to announce a scheduled upgrade so we could check for adverse effects.

When and how do you see this announcement of DOD coming soon? 

-Smitty


----------



## brahuna (May 27, 2005)

Having a problem when trying to resume a recorded program that I paused. It states Resume or Start Over, but when I select Resume it just starts from the beginning. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## bizarrox (Dec 25, 2007)

sbl said:


> Well, the announcement talks about a static screen for DOD "coming soon". That doesn't suggest to me that it is being enabled.


Woohoo, my first post at DBSTalk! 

You're right - it ain't there. I have the x193 update on my HR21-700 (which I just wired up to the the 'net half an hour ago), and all I get is the static message. Before I saw the "coming soon!" note at the top of the screen I called D* to enable On Demand, only to be told that it's slated for late February of '08 for the HR21-700 boxes. Boo! Hiss! The HR20's have it, but not the HR21's. :crying_sa

Oh well, at least now it's enabled on my account, so when it's there I'll be ready.


----------



## loungeofmusic (Nov 26, 2007)

bizarrox said:


> Woohoo, my first post at DBSTalk!
> 
> You're right - it ain't there. I have the x193 update on my HR21-700 (which I just wired up to the the 'net half an hour ago), and all I get is the static message. Before I saw the "coming soon!" note at the top of the screen I called D* to enable On Demand, only to be told that it's slated for late February of '08 for the HR21-700 boxes. Boo! Hiss! The HR20's have it, but not the HR21's. :crying_sa
> 
> Oh well, at least now it's enabled on my account, so when it's there I'll be ready.


You do realize you broke the golden rule of downloading CE software, right? You mustn't call D* for support on CE software. It's part of the rules and explicitly stated as a sticky on the CE sign up thread. Besides, they do not know about the software updates and couldn't help you anyway. The only thing you're doing is contributing to D* stopping the CE program. FYI - I'm married with two kids and don't get out enough, so I get my kicks from these software updates.

Merry Christmas (& don't do it again!)


----------



## DanER40 (Oct 25, 2007)

loungeofmusic said:


> You do realize you broke the golden rule of downloading CE software, right? You mustn't call D* for support on CE software. It's part of the rules and explicitly stated as a sticky on the CE sign up thread. Besides, they do not know about the software updates and couldn't help you anyway. The only thing you're doing is contributing to D* stopping the CE program. FYI - I'm married with two kids and don't get out enough, so I get my kicks from these software updates.
> 
> Merry Christmas (& don't do it again!)


0x193 is a national release, is it not?


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Recorded Rock Honors on 332 and when I went to watch it I got the lovely "Searching For Authorized Content" message.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

12/21/07 system was completely locked up after upgrade. RBR cleared it. Still having issues with HD locals being gray and have to change channels to clear it.


----------



## loungeofmusic (Nov 26, 2007)

DanER40 said:


> 0x193 is a national release, is it not?


Actually you're right. I Didn't realize they'd already pushed it.


----------



## bizarrox (Dec 25, 2007)

DanER40 said:


> 0x193 is a national release, is it not?


Yes it is, and that's what I have, _not_ a CE version. After I made that post I did some more reading and realized just what the CE program really was. You see, I thought at the time that a CE update was a national release, not a "cutting edge" beta. So no, I didn't actually call the CSR about a CE update, I simply called them to activate DoD on my account thinking that was all I needed to do because I saw a CE note that said that DoD was enabled on the HR21-700. As I said in another post, if I had _actually_ gotten a CE update and called about _that_ then I would feel guilty, but since I didn't I couldn't, and merely feel like an idiot instead. Live and learn!

Anyway, I've subscribed to the CE announcement thread, just in case I get up the nerve to actually pull down a CE update and try it for real. And no, I won't call a CSR if something goes haywire with it!


----------



## kcorth (Dec 30, 2007)

brahuna said:


> Having a problem when trying to resume a recorded program that I paused. It states Resume or Start Over, but when I select Resume it just starts from the beginning. Is anyone else having this issue?


I am also having this problem. Seems to affect only shows that are currently recording. While watching, once I go back to the list or change tuners it restarts from the beginning.

Is this a bug or a feature?


----------



## MarauderFH (Dec 29, 2007)

kcorth said:


> I am also having this problem. Seems to affect only shows that are currently recording. While watching, once I go back to the list or change tuners it restarts from the beginning.
> 
> Is this a bug or a feature?


Has to be a bug, as the HR20 does not do this.

I'm having the same problem.
You cannot resume shows that are being recorded. You can only resume shows that are finished recording.


----------



## brahuna (May 27, 2005)

Nothing but problems now with this HR-21. DVR features stop working everyday. Need to reset in order to work. Not all recordings are finishing. Going to have to call for a replacement.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

MarauderFH said:


> Has to be a bug, as the HR20 does not do this.
> 
> I'm having the same problem.
> You cannot resume shows that are being recorded. You can only resume shows that are finished recording.


Call it a bug if you like, but all you have to do is press "stop" before changing channels. When you return to the recording, press "resume."


----------



## kcorth (Dec 30, 2007)

sailermon said:


> Call it a bug if you like, but all you have to do is press "stop" before changing channels. When you return to the recording, press "resume."


Are you referring to shows that have already completed recording or ones that are currently being recorded? This does not work while playing back shows currently being recorded, at least it doesn't work for me. They always start over from the beginning.

I'd like to know, because that would indicate a problem with my DVR. Seems like a software issue rather than hardware though.


----------



## brahuna (May 27, 2005)

sailermon said:


> Call it a bug if you like, but all you have to do is press "stop" before changing channels. When you return to the recording, press "resume."


This doesn't work for me either. Maybe the new one will work better.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

kcorth said:


> Are you referring to shows that have already completed recording or ones that are currently being recorded? This does not work while playing back shows currently being recorded, at least it doesn't work for me. They always start over from the beginning.
> 
> I'd like to know, because that would indicate a problem with my DVR. Seems like a software issue rather than hardware though.


It works for me whether it is currently being recorded or whether it has finished recording. Use the "stop" button, just like if you were watching a DVD or video tape. To resume go to List, select the program and select Resume.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

After pausing a program broadcast in DD, like any NFL game, and FF to get back to the live broadcast, my audio receiver keeps switching back and forth between Pro-Logic and Dolby Digital. The only way to get DD working again is to watch the broadcast delayed by a few seconds or change the channel then change it back.

Anyone else seeing this problem?


----------



## rtaheri (Dec 31, 2007)

I got an HR21-700 after several years with an HR10-250. It had been working fine, and I was getting used to it and had stopped complaining about losing my TiVo features when the freeze problems started last week. I have the 0x193 software. Sometimes when I pause then play (or hit the 6-second rewind button during) a live program that's also being recorded, it plays for a few second, then pauses again. I keep hitting play, and it only plays for a few seconds, then pauses. Only a power cycle fixes it (didn't know about the reset button). I have also had the unit freeze during playback of a recorded program, and not respond to any remote or front panel input.

Since I had none of these problems until a few days ago, I am assuming they are caused by the software upgrade. I am new to the HR21 and this forum. How quickly has D* reacted in the past to problems like this?

Thanks,
Reza


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

rtaheri said:


> How quickly has D* reacted in the past to problems like this


They release updates frequently. Depending on the release, that's either too frequently or not frequently enough.


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

looter said:


> After pausing a program broadcast in DD, like any NFL game, and FF to get back to the live broadcast, my audio receiver keeps switching back and forth between Pro-Logic and Dolby Digital. The only way to get DD working again is to watch the broadcast delayed by a few seconds or change the channel then change it back.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this problem?


I have experienced something similar. When watching a recorded program, if you catch up to live, you get intermittent pause than play. The way to avoid this is to simply back off live a few seconds by pressing 'replay' once.

I'm not sure whether this has been addressed with the HR20 or if it ever had this problem.


----------



## craigowens (May 24, 2007)

kcorth said:


> Are you referring to shows that have already completed recording or ones that are currently being recorded? This does not work while playing back shows currently being recorded, at least it doesn't work for me. They always start over from the beginning.


I have the same problem. It's especially infuriating because the STOP button (why do I need a STOP button, by the way?) is so close to the play button on the remote that I frequently hit it by accident. Then I have to go find my place in the program using the very cumbersome skip-to-tick feature.


----------



## MarauderFH (Dec 29, 2007)

sailermon said:


> Call it a bug if you like, but all you have to do is press "stop" before changing channels. When you return to the recording, press "resume."


I think you should perhaps read what I wrote more carefully.
What you wrote does not work at all, unless the program is no longer recording.

There seems to be a strong need on these forums to support the HR21 - I don't care about the politics of the forum, but this is a bona fide bug, and I wouldn't mind knowing if there is a fix available.


----------



## kcorth (Dec 30, 2007)

sailermon said:


> It works for me whether it is currently being recorded or whether it has finished recording. Use the "stop" button, just like if you were watching a DVD or video tape. To resume go to List, select the program and select Resume.


This absolutely does not work for me. I have a hard time believing it's a hardware issue though. I hope they get it fixed soon.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

*Even after this latest 0x193 update, my HR21-700 still continues to have random intermitent freezes and lockups. I believe that it happens more so when the other tuner is in the process of recording something. When I go to change the channel, lets say just for example to 206, it will show the 2 in the info. bar on top but never the 0 and 6 and then it will try to go to channel 2 but then it MAY lock up or take forever to change to channel 2. So therefore it never registers the full channel number that I punch in. This is quite frustrating, especially after all of the updates and after going through all the issues that we had with the HR20s!!
If anyone else is experiencing this issue or any other issues similar to it then please reply back.
If anyone knows if Directv is addressing this issue then please feel free to reply back as well.
How much more BS from Directv are we going to take?!!*


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

somguy said:


> *Even after this latest 0x193 update, my HR21-700 still continues to have random intermitent freezes and lockups. I believe that it happens more so when the other tuner is in the process of recording something. When I go to change the channel, lets say just for example to 206, it will show the 2 in the info. bar on top but never the 0 and 6 and then it will try to go to channel 2 but then it MAY lock up or take forever to change to channel 2. So therefore it never registers the full channel number that I punch in. This is quite frustrating, especially after all of the updates and after going through all the issues that we had with the HR20s!!
> If anyone else is experiencing this issue or any other issues similar to it then please reply back.
> If anyone knows if Directv is addressing this issue then please feel free to reply back as well.
> How much more BS from Directv are we going to take?!!*


I am having similar problems but thought it might be remote I was using, MX-500. It took me like 9 attempts to get a channel I wanted because the HR21 would not recognize some commands.

Although, I never had a problem with any previous DVRs with this remote and I am pretty sure I 'learned' the numbers from those remotes as well, as opposed to programming from included codes.


----------



## crg5698 (Sep 12, 2007)

When is the HR21 going to have the same features as the HR20? Mostly the hide sd channel feature?


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

crg5698 said:


> When is the HR21 going to have the same features as the HR20? Mostly the hide sd channel feature?


Mostly, all of them?

I mean they are the same price.

Good question...


----------



## rod_b (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone having a problem where the HR21 is not recognizing any commands from the remote except for the power button after the unit is first turned on?. This has happened quite a few times. It has stopped in the last few days but it's really frustrating. Only resetting cures this. Maybe I should have just tried to get another HR20.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

crg5698 said:


> When is the HR21 going to have the same features as the HR20? Mostly the hide sd channel feature?


Can you spell CE?


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Can you spell CE?


As long as you can spell it without DD.


----------



## John Scaro (Apr 17, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Can you spell CE?


I can spell it, but it still doesn't hide the sd channels.... Any other bright ideas?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

John - Visit the Cutting Edge forum for more information about test software that currently includes the ability to hide SD channels. However, because this is test software you should be aware that using it comes with risks and rules for downloaders to follow. There is a sticky thread at the top of the CE forum with more information.

If you don't wish to participate in the CE program, just be patient and eventually the HR21 will receive a national release software update with the feature you're looking for.


----------



## John Scaro (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Drew. There so much info on this sight I get lost. Haven't read the CE treads,,,,,,,, yet. Might be a stupid question but why wouldn't the "Newer" HR21 have the same features as the older HR20?

Say hi to my relatives in Ronkonkoma for me!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

It will, but not as quickly. The HR20-700 has been getting features first, followed by the HR20-100 and finally the HR21-700. Development for all of these is ongoing.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

John Scaro said:


> Thanks Drew. There so much info on this sight I get lost. Haven't read the CE treads,,,,,,,, yet. Might be a stupid question but why wouldn't the "Newer" HR21 have the same features as the older HR20?
> 
> Say hi to my relatives in Ronkonkoma for me!


That's just under 4 miles from me! 

As to your questoin, it's actually not something I can answer with anything but guesses. I do know that DIRECTV's goal is for all receivers to have the same look and feel, and all DVRs should have the same features (where the hardware supports it). With that said, because there are physical differences between the HR21 and the HR20, the software developers have to port the HR20 software to the HR21, run it through various test cycles and quality control cycles before they're ready to release it nationally. That's one half of it ...

The other is that the HR20 is so widely distributed, that the developers also don't want to rest and not continue developing updates for the HR20 while waiting for software on the HR21 to be at the same level as the HR20. I can only guess that they had completed the Hide Channels update for the more mature HR20 software and sent it national while the HR21 was still in an early iteration. Now that the hide Channels update is being tested publicly through the CE program, along with several other features, it appears that the HR20 and HR21 are very close to being level in terms of features. That's good news, and hopefully new features introduced to the HR20 in the future will be followed shortly by those same features on the HR21 ... that's my hope at least.


----------



## bytored (Nov 29, 2007)

somguy said:


> *Even after this latest 0x193 update, my HR21-700 still continues to have random intermitent freezes and lockups. I believe that it happens more so when the other tuner is in the process of recording something. When I go to change the channel, lets say just for example to 206, it will show the 2 in the info. bar on top but never the 0 and 6 and then it will try to go to channel 2 but then it MAY lock up or take forever to change to channel 2. So therefore it never registers the full channel number that I punch in. This is quite frustrating, especially after all of the updates and after going through all the issues that we had with the HR20s!!
> If anyone else is experiencing this issue or any other issues similar to it then please reply back.
> If anyone knows if Directv is addressing this issue then please feel free to reply back as well.
> How much more BS from Directv are we going to take?!!*


I am having the same problems and am absolutly fed up with what's going on. Audio Sync Issues, Freezing up/Locking up, having to reset 2 or three times a week just to be able to watch. IT's pure BS and calling in to complain doesn't even faze D tv. I MISS MY TIVO and Cable!!!!!!!!! Never again and now I am stuck in a 2 year deal. I committed to there service based on the fact of receiving GOOD service not SUB PAR service!


----------



## MarauderFH (Dec 29, 2007)

Guys if you get the audio hiccups hit the fast forward button and then play, it will fix it.

This happens for me with 100% repeatability by hitting 30 second skip and catching up to live tv (or hitting the end of the recording). 

Does the pause point fix go in on the upcoming HR21 CE?


----------



## bytored (Nov 29, 2007)

MarauderFH said:


> Guys if you get the audio hiccups hit the fast forward button and then play, it will fix it.
> 
> This happens for me with 100% repeatability by hitting 30 second skip and catching up to live tv (or hitting the end of the recording).
> 
> Does the pause point fix go in on the upcoming HR21 CE?


This ain't no hiccup, it's a HUGE BURP and then some!

Well, got a new Hr 21 box today and all was well for about the first couple of hrs. I then programmed my favorites into the custom channel list and everything started up again. Why this would have anything to do with the DVR freezing up is questionable. Although it's not freezing/locking up as bad as the last box it is still doing it. At least now I can still access the channel guide and other stuff. If I turn off the box and then turn it back on its works for a little bit. D*tv has got to address what's going on and quickly. I am about ready to take $300. hit to cancel the service and move back to cable because am so frustrated with whats going on.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> Recorded Rock Honors on 332 and when I went to watch it I got the lovely "Searching For Authorized Content" message.


Sorry my bad.

I did not know I had to add the Extra HD pack. Thought it was automatically added to my bill.

To make a shoirt story short...I did not have the channel as part of my subscription. :sure:


----------



## stewp97 (Mar 29, 2006)

Don't know if this is related to software but the blue ring on the DVR did not turn on last night when I turned on the receiver from standby. I rebooted it this morning via the menu and it came back on.

peter


----------



## kcorth (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm trying to do just a search (not auto-record) of all hockey games, keeping out pregame and other junk. After some testing I stumbled on "at"/Sports/Hockey as a good keyword (Minnesota Wild at Colorado Avalanche). This works to an extent, but there are games in the guide that don't get pulled.

For example, there is a game on HDNET on 1/10 "Buffalo Sabres at Ottawa Senators". "AT" is in the title, as is "Sports/Hockey" so I think my keyword search should find it, but it does not. In fact, the search finds mostly college games, but nothing beyond Thursday's Dartmouth @ Princeton game.

So my question is, what is the keyword search really searching? Title, description, etc.

Link to the original thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115003


----------



## Patman_pr (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello, I am new to HR-21 (long time Dtv Tivo user) and I have a question.

I set up my unit to record a series that was showing an entire season in a marathon format. Under the record series menu I set it to record all episodes and also to start recording 2 min early so that I wouldn't miss the beginning of each show.

When I went into my List the next day it had only recorded every other episode and the recording history stated that on the ones that it didn't record it had encountered an error. My question is, can these units record the same channel on both turners at the same time? That is what it would be doing from say 7:58 until 8:00 since I am starting 2 min early.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Patman_pr said:


> Hello, I am new to HR-21 (long time Dtv Tivo user) and I have a question.
> 
> I set up my unit to record a series that was showing an entire season in a marathon format. Under the record series menu I set it to record all episodes and also to start recording 2 min early so that I wouldn't miss the beginning of each show.
> 
> When I went into my List the next day it had only recorded every other episode and the recording history stated that on the ones that it didn't record it had encountered an error. My question is, can these units record the same channel on both turners at the same time? That is what it would be doing from say 7:58 until 8:00 since I am starting 2 min early.


Since mine once recorded 2/3 of 60 Minutes on both tuners at the same time, it must be able to. I guessing you weren't watching another channel live or recording something else at the time?

You should be able to remove the 2 minute buffer in a marathon as you catch it on the next recording.

The HR21 should be able to do what you are trying to do. But what the HR21 should be able to do and what it actually does are often different.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

I had to do an RBR last night. I had no response to the remote or the front panel. I even tried the power button on the front panel with no response.This unit was installed 1/5/08. This is the first lock-up of this unit. The HR20-100 that the HR21-700 took the place of also had lock-ups of this kind.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Experienced "playback freeze" mentioned in http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=114102

* Freeze 1.5 hours into a movie that had been successfully viewed in its entirety the previous day.
* Once this occurred, was unable to playback any other recording without getting an immediate freeze at the start of playback
* Reset fixed the problem with all recordings

jdg


----------



## decker12 (Jan 10, 2008)

Had to do my first power cycle/reboot last night. HR21 installed on 12/29/07. Was watching Food Network HD and it just froze, picture and sound. It was recording something on Bravo on the other tuner.

None of the buttons on the remote or on the front of the unit did anything, including holding down the power button. I eventually just yanked the power cord and it restarted. I was reasonably impressed that after it restarted, it continued recording the Bravo program instead of cancelling it.

I did notice that guide searching and scrolling was much faster after the restart, kind of the same way my old DirecTivo behaved. I have a feeling this is temporary, because like the DirecTivo, the longer the unit stayed powered on the more sluggish the channel guide became.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

HR21 became VERY SLOW to respond to remote last night. I was seaching in the list style guide for channel 540. About a week into the guide data, the HR21 was taking 4-5 seconds to respond to each remote command. It was recording one show and the other tuner was paused. When I went back to the normal guide view, the HR21 began to respond as expected.


----------



## tommy_mc (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm not sure if this issue should be posted here or in another thread.

Tonight, my wife was looking to watch Grey's Anatomy (we have a Series Link set) and the first 30 min were not recorded. Just a blank black screen shows when playing the recording. However at exactly the 30 min mark the HD recording is fine.

I tried going to the 2nd 30 min and then rewinding backwards, but once you rewind to a point before the 30 min mark the screen just freezes on the first frame of the 2nd 30 min.

I was watching a recording of 30 Rock when the HR-21 began recording Grey's if that makes a difference.

Any ideas on what the problem is? Any ways to correct it?


----------



## jhoward (Dec 12, 2007)

MarauderFH said:


> Guys if you get the audio hiccups hit the fast forward button and then play, it will fix it.
> 
> This happens for me with 100% repeatability by hitting 30 second skip and catching up to live tv (or hitting the end of the recording).


Same here. Minor annoyance but at least it's not a lockup.

I was having daily RBR lockups (on live FF/Rew) with the last software (0x18F?); D* sent a new box last month (overnight, and they were pretty easy to deal with about it); it then upgraded to 0x193 while we were out of town. In the week we've been back, had one lockup on live TV rewind - but playing a recorded show and then exiting out again unfroze live TV. No RBR lockups on live FF/rew yet with new box/software.

However, did have an issue today with recording - (wife's account of it was that) it was supposed to be recording Project Runway but wasn't. Wasn't showing up in the recorded shows list after show started, but was still listed in "to do". Clicked on it in "to do", it gave some option to delete/keep or something and then locked up. Needed to RBR.

I don't care much about them adding features right now, until they cure the lockup issues. Had to reset my HR10-250 maybe once in three years. Have had to reset this box 10 times in the 2 months we've had it.

I am looking forward to the remote scheduler capability though.


----------



## FlopShot (Jan 11, 2008)

I got my HR21 installed on Sunday 1/6. We recorded a few programs that night and watched them from the playlist with no problem. On Monday morning, we attempted to watch a few more recordings and experienced the freeze on every recording. Restarted and then everything was good. At least until Thursday morning 1/10, when it froze again. So that's two freezes in 96 hours. That is not acceptable. If the HR21 keeps freezing at the same rate, I'll be moving the HR10-250 back into the main television room and relegating the HR21 to a spare bedroom until they get the software working correctly.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I had an odd problem the other day. I'm pretty sure it was on my HR21 and not the HR20.

I went to play a recording and I started out by FFx2 because I buffer the beginning of all programs by 2 minutes. The screen was completely black except for the progress bar. I hit FFx4 and was halfway through the hour show. Everything was still black. I hit play it it was fine. I went back to the beginning and everything was fine. I was able to FF through commercials after that with no problem. I don't know why it showed black during FF initially when the recording was fine.


----------



## icaretaker (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a HR21 with 0x193. My problem is when I am in the guide and press Record twice to record the series, it marks the show with a double orange circle but when I view my todo list, only the single show is scheduled to record. If I examine the details in the Prioritizer, I can see many future episodes but only the first one has an orange circle next to it indicating it is going to record. The of course, many days later, we go to watch our show and it never got recorded. VERY bad.

So I want to do a Restart Recorder, Reset Defaults or Reset Everything. However, I am afraid I will lose either all my programmed show record information, or all my saved shows (including 1080i versions of Episodes IV, V and VI), or both. Can somebody summarize what these three reset functions do.

And of course, hopefully somebody can comment on my problem as well.

Thanks!


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

*I have had some major software problems with the HR21-700 using the National Release software 0x193. If anyone has experienced these or similar problems than please feel free to post about it:
1. I had set up a one time recording of The View and when I went to play it, it was a black blank screen.
2. I have a Season Pass set up for Friday Night Lights. When I went to play it on 01/11/08 the dvr had only recorded the last 34 minutes of the show.
3. I had set up a one time recording of the Seahawks vs. The Packers for yesterday 01/12/08. The game was not in My Playlist. Under History it stated that This episode was partially recorded because it became unavailable.
4. On Sat. 01/12/08 my dvr had recorded The Celebrity Apprentice although it is set up for first runs only which are only on Thursdays.
5. Under the To Do List, there was a recording set up for The Surreal Life although I had never set it up to record it.
I had even re-downloaded the 0x193 update but it made no difference. My harddrive is only half full. I am the only one who uses this dvr. There were no weather issues or power issues that would result in these problems.
I used to be concerned about installing a CE update because if there were issues then I couldn't blame Directv. Apparently it does not seem to matter. I believe that if I install the next CE update it may resolve some or all of the issues. Directv's NR version is crap so I might as well take the chance!!
Directv may give you the best bang for your buck, but if they offer such an unreliable product then it doesn't seem to be worth the stress that they put you through.
We all know that swapping dvr's will not make a difference when this is all software related. The HR20's are so much more stable and reliable now then the HR21's are!! They may look real pretty on the outside but they are dumb as nails on the inside!!
This is deja vu.....all the issues we had with the first HR20-700 from Sept. '06 - March '07!! Can't Directv get their act together already??!!
If anybody can relate to these problems then please feel free to post.*


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Have had the HR21 for a month. Taping the Patriots game and movie Saturday night. Playing back a 3rd recording.

During the playback, hit the "List" button to get to the "Now Playing" list to start watching the game in progress. HR21 froze for 5 minutes (did not respond to remote or front panel) and then went into a reset on its own.

Lost 30 minutes of the game (20 out of 50 minutes reported as "recorded " was unplayable). I'm continuing to back-up record my important programs on my SD DVR <sigh>.

jdg


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I got 3 bad HR20's and one bad HR21 before my second HR21 finally worked ok. My drive-by tech says the HR20's are crap. Major problems. DTV hardware is like girlfriends. You need to try out quite a few before you know whether they suck or not.


----------



## DonHac (Nov 22, 2007)

After many years using a DirecTV/TiVo I just got an HR21-700, running 0x193. While there are a number of things that are different, I've run into a couple issues that are so annoying that I figure I must have just been unable to find the right menu option. I'm hoping that someone on this forum can throw an old TiVo guy a bone and tell me where to look. (And, as always, sorry if I got the wrong thread and/or forum.)

1) Modifying Series Link options. I added a First Run Only Series Link for The Simpsons and the DVR recorded an episode, missing the last minute which our local affiliate always slops over the half hour mark. When this happened to me on the TiVo I would go to the Season Pass Manager and change the SP options to add an additional minute to the end. On the HR21 there is no Seaon Pass Manager, so I'm looking for the equivalent. The catch is that The Simpsons is in mid-series hiatus, so there are no first run episodes coming up in the next two weeks. That means that it doesn't appear in the To Do list. It does show up in the Prioritizer, but you can't Select series that don't have upcoming episodes, and you can only modify the Rec Series options after Selecting the show. (SLs with upcoming episodes can be Selected and then modified just fine.)

2) Eliminating spurious channels. I'm not talking about SD/HD duplicates, which I saw discussed above. I'm referring to the foreign language, distant local, and premium channels which I can't receive at all. I edited a Favorite Channels list and set that to be my Current Favorite. That seemed to eliminate them from the guide, but they still show up in search results. What am I doing wrong?

3) Live video in a window during menus. Ok, it's a very cool feature, but it's driving me nuts. I don't watch live TV at all, so I don't care what's on the tuner right now, and I don't want the thing yammering at me when I'm just trying to look at the playlist. (By way of comparison, I'd usually hit the TiVo button to bring up a silent menu *before* I turned on the TV.) Is there some way to turn this off, or should I just get used to hitting the pause button a lot?

Thanks!

Don


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Re: Don

1) Yes, that's a quirk of the DirecTV DVRs. If there are no upcoming episodes you can't modify the Series Link. A subject of frequent complaints.

2) You're not doing anything wrong. DirecTV has had this issue with its DVRs for a while now, but it is gradually being fixed. You cannot control which channels the receiver thinks it "can receive", but it is better now than a few months ago in that large swaths of optional channels are now gone if you do not get them. Expect this to keep improving.

3) Not that I am aware of.


----------



## DonHac (Nov 22, 2007)

1) Dang

2) I'll watch for the next upgrade

3) Dang

Thanks, Steve!


Don


----------



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

sbl said:


> Re: Don
> 
> 1) Yes, that's a quirk of the DirecTV DVRs. If there are no upcoming episodes you can't modify the Series Link. A subject of frequent complaints.


I used to think this was a "problem" but I figured if there are no upcoming episodes, why modify it?   

anybody knows when the next release is coming? Thanks!


----------



## brianr4666 (Aug 19, 2006)

sbl said:


> Re: Don
> 
> 1) Yes, that's a quirk of the DirecTV DVRs. If there are no upcoming episodes you can't modify the Series Link. A subject of frequent complaints.
> 
> ...


The most recent CE for the HR21 and the national release for the HR20 allow you to modify a series link if no upcoming episodes are scheduled. Link to updated HR20 National Release. This should hit the HR21 when it has a new national release if you aren't doing CE's.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115295


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

Picked up a Hr21-700 on Saturday had freeze issues watching Live TV.
Several times so I Had a Direct tv tech out this am to replace what I thought was a defective box. But, I got a Lock up this afternoon on this one. 
I am Concerned this going to be a major issue with this software??????
Or do I have another Defective box!!!
I know I sound jumpy but i have to face the GF if this become a daily event.

** As I am typing this it froze again!****



> HR21-700 Freeze Issue Second Box
> 11/16/08
> 
> 9:10 am Received 0193 Software on replacement HR-21 Receiver.
> ...


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

2Guysfootball said:


> Picked up a Hr21-700 on Saturday had freeze issues watching Live TV.
> Several times so I Had a Direct tv tech out this am to replace what I thought was a defective box. But, I got a Lock up this afternoon on this one.
> I am Concerned this going to be a major issue with this software??????
> Or do I have another Defective box!!!
> ...


Here is what I posted on this site recently.......it's the software in all likelihood:

I have had some major software problems with the HR21-700 using the National Release software 0x193. If anyone has experienced these or similar problems than please feel free to post about it:
1. I had set up a one time recording of The View and when I went to play it, it was a black blank screen.
2. I have a Season Pass set up for Friday Night Lights. When I went to play it on 01/11/08 the dvr had only recorded the last 34 minutes of the show.
3. I had set up a one time recording of the Seahawks vs. The Packers for yesterday 01/12/08. The game was not in My Playlist. Under History it stated that This episode was partially recorded because it became unavailable.
4. On Sat. 01/12/08 my dvr had recorded The Celebrity Apprentice although it is set up for first runs only which are only on Thursdays.
5. Under the To Do List, there was a recording set up for The Surreal Life although I had never set it up to record it.
I had even re-downloaded the 0x193 update but it made no difference. My harddrive is only half full. I am the only one who uses this dvr. There were no weather issues or power issues that would result in these problems.
I used to be concerned about installing a CE update because if there were issues then I couldn't blame Directv. Apparently it does not seem to matter. I believe that if I install the next CE update it may resolve some or all of the issues. Directv's NR version is crap so I might as well take the chance!!
Directv may give you the best bang for your buck, but if they offer such an unreliable product then it doesn't seem to be worth the stress that they put you through.
We all know they swapping dvr's will not make a difference when this is all software related. The HR20's are so much more stable and reliable now then the HR21's!! They may look real pretty on the outside but they are dumb as nails on the inside!!
This is deja vu.....all the issues we had with the first HR20-700 from Sept. '06 - March '07!! Can't Directv get their act together already??!!
If anybody can relate to these problems then please feel free to post.*
---End Quote---


----------



## Buttabean (Jan 6, 2008)

Yesterday I restarted my HR21 because it was only recording the none HD version of shows on local channels. I could have swarn that if I went to fox 5 which is my local fox channel it would be HD but alas its not now. Same with the rest of the local channels I have to go to the 80 - 90 channels manually to record the shows. Also when i restarted the receiver all my shows were erased from the "To Do List" I had to manually set each series back. Which also if I had it already recorded I couldn't add it again by simply clicking on the recording then setting it to record series. I had to go to episodes tab then select first run episodes for it to go in my "To Do List" and Prioritiizer" which also was empty. Only thing that wasn't empty was history which I hope I got all my shows set now


----------



## tyrant (Jan 18, 2008)

I am a new member here... joined due to the issues I'm having with two new HR21s.

The most major issue is the audio sync problem. I have an AV reciever that can delay the audio, so I thought I could correct the problem, however the delay appears to be different PER channel. It might be format related...such that 720p (ABC / ESPN) are in the 1.2 frame delay range but 1080i stations are in the 3.5 frame delay range.

I'm running in 'native' mode.

Any suggestions or insight about when these lip-sync issues are going to be addressed?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Buttabean (Jan 6, 2008)

ok i checked my HR21 in my bedroom and it shows the local channels in hd next to the standard ones. The one in my living room is still only showing standard channels.


----------



## 3puttmax (Aug 24, 2007)

My HR21 loses audio during the commercials (almost all commercials, a few still have sound). This happens on the main network local channels in Seattle, channels 4, 5 & 7, using mpeg4. I'm using DD5.1, which works fine during the main programs on these channels, and on other channels, just not during commercials. If I select DD5.1 OFF, then sound is available, but who wants that?

Sounds like a feature, not a bug, but it's actually pretty annoying. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## GregAmy (Jan 7, 2008)

New HR21 user (from HR10-250), got it yesterday afternoon. Immediately updated to 193 from 16c (shouldn't a' let that happen...)

7 lockups in 5 hours.

Wife's unhappy. I'm unhappy. Plugged the -250 back in for now.


----------



## lwbecker2 (Dec 28, 2006)

I bought (leased) a HR21-700 at best buy today. It downloaded a software update almost immediately.

It quite often is not responding to the remote after some amount of time, or occasionally on boot-up. And the front panel controls are non-responsive as well.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Had my HR21-700 now for 4 days. My biggest issue with this software is the sound dropping after rewinds. Very annoying.


----------



## kelloz128 (Jan 21, 2008)

Had my HR21 like 2 hours locked up hit reset and went dead. Only light that is on is the power light and it is dim like it is off. About ready to kick it out of the house.


----------



## DonHac (Nov 22, 2007)

Three times now in the past week I've had programs record, or at least appear to. They show up in the playlist with no indication that anything is wrong, but when I try to play them the recording is empty. That is, the program info shows at the top of the screen, the screen goes gray, and the progress bar only flashes instantaneously before I get the "Do you want to delete this program?" prompt. I wasn't positioned at the end of the show, because trying to watch it again gives the same results. It's as if the recording is "there", but 0s long.

Is this a known behavior? On my DirecTiVo I'd sometimes get recordings that were marked "partial", usually because of rain fade or power failure, but at least I'd get something. A total failure would get marked in the recording history, with no bogus entry in the Now Playing list. Is the HR21 just silent about its occasional failures to record, in the hope that I won't notice?

Don


----------



## wrk24wheel (Aug 29, 2007)

GregAmy said:


> New HR21 user (from HR10-250), got it yesterday afternoon. Immediately updated to 193 from 16c (shouldn't a' let that happen...)
> 
> 7 lockups in 5 hours.
> 
> Wife's unhappy. I'm unhappy. Plugged the -250 back in for now.


Just to make you feel a little better. We have been dealing with this same problem everyday since late November with HR20's. I just replaced both of them with new HR21's in hope that it would solve our problems. So far so good. Been up for 1 full day without lockups. Kind of nice to be able to actually turn the TV on and not have to reset first.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

DonHac said:


> Three times now in the past week I've had programs record, or at least appear to. They show up in the playlist with no indication that anything is wrong, but when I try to play them the recording is empty. That is, the program info shows at the top of the screen, the screen goes gray, and the progress bar only flashes instantaneously before I get the "Do you want to delete this program?" prompt. I wasn't positioned at the end of the show, because trying to watch it again gives the same results. It's as if the recording is "there", but 0s long.
> 
> Is this a known behavior? On my DirecTiVo I'd sometimes get recordings that were marked "partial", usually because of rain fade or power failure, but at least I'd get something. A total failure would get marked in the recording history, with no bogus entry in the Now Playing list. Is the HR21 just silent about its occasional failures to record, in the hope that I won't notice?
> 
> Don


I had one emply recording last week. The interesting thing was it was the thrid show in a row recorded off the same network and the only one not to record. I noticed right away that the show length said zero minutes.


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 29, 2007)

All these horror stories had me worried as I had an install on 1/15, but I have to say that I have had no substantive trouble. The installer hooked up the HR21 and waited while it updated to 193. After he left that evening I shut it down to attach my eSATA drive, and then brought it back up. In the week since, it did once become non-responsive, without a "please wait" or anything, for about 30-40 seconds, but then it came back on its own. The Series 1 standalone Tivo I had been using with cable actually did the same thing, and in fact did it more frequently than the HR21, which has only done it once in a week.

Other than that, I've observed a few little bugs and some usability irritants, but also some nice touches (I love the disk remaining %-- always wished my old Tivo had that), and have found it to basically work fine. It's only been a week, but I have had no need to restart since attaching the eSATA, and have not missed any recordings. 

And as a new subscriber, I'm taking full advantage of the three free months of HBO etc., so I've got both tuners going much of the time. The machine is not lightly loaded. 

I wonder what's different between mine and the people who are having daily lock-ups?


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I just got my HR21 today after leaving Dish because of no MLB EI. When I called to sign up for D*, I asked them if my Seagate Freeagent 360 EHD would work with it. They told me it would. Well when I plug it in, the drive powers on but nothing happens. Should my EHD be working with the HR21? Secondly on a much less important issue, on the blue light ring, the whole ring does not light up. I have only two light on it lit up. Should it light up like the R15 does?


----------



## fizzicist (Mar 9, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> Secondly on a much less important issue, on the blue light ring, the whole ring does not light up. I have only two light on it lit up. Should it light up like the R15 does?


I just got my HR21 today, and noticed the same thing. For me, the segments at about 3:00, 4:00, and 11:00 are not lit (and don't light up on any operation such as fast-forward). Given the purely cosmetic nature of it, I'm not inclined to do much about it, unless it points to a larger problem.

H.B.


----------



## dbuntin (Jan 22, 2008)

Had my HR10-250 replaced last Friday with the new HR21-700.
Boy, did not know how good I had it with my old box. I have stopped watching Tv, and if this is not fixed - DirecTV will lose me.

*Blank recordings*
*Slip 30 seconds (CRAP)*
*Recorded programs start at the beginning if you don't press stop midway through*
*Guide is so slow, that I have given up on scanning movies and shows for the week*
*To many issues with the bad remote design*
*Loss of Over the Air*

Do they have a team of monkeys designing this new equipment? Things should be improved upon, and then tested before being distributed to customers. I feel like I have been volunteered for their beta testing team, for which I do not want to be a part of. I am not interested in the CE program as well, because I should not have to tweak this equipment. It's like buying a car, then having to re-program the control module in order to have the car run well.

1st DVR Ultimate TV (3 years)
2nd DVR Tivo Series 1 (2 years)
3rd DVR HR10-250 (3 years)
4th DVR HR21-700 (Not for long)

Regards,
Dan


----------



## SeeD (Sep 30, 2007)

I received a HR21-700 to replace my HR20-100 receiver, which had some issues. I was getting random screen freezes, could not play my recorded programs etc. So the Tech came and gave me this new receiver. I then started to have the same issues on this new one too - random screen freezes, especially when changing from a HD channel to an SD channel and vice versa. 

So I did some investigation and this is what I found on my system 

Once I rebooted the system after the random screen freezes, I went directly to the Sat Strength meter and all my Sats were in good strength, except after I change from an SD station to an HD station - once I did that, the 110 Deg sat on my Tuner 1 went from a strength of 96% to 64%. 

Tuner 2 was ok at 96% 

Once this recuction is strength occured, I would try to change from HD stations to SD stations and vice versa and then get a occasional blank screen or screen freeze. 

If I disconnect the cable to Sat 1/Tuner 1 and re-connected it again, then the Signal Strengh would go back to 96% on the 110 deg sat. 

Weird things going on here! Any ideas or thoughts on this issue?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

try swaping the cables to see if problem moves to other tuner..


----------



## indycolts2k6 (Jan 25, 2008)

I spend $300+ to upgrade to an HD Receiver and wind up with unreliable service... I'm frickin' pissed! From what I've read so far a lot of other people are having intermittent "glitches" with both recorded shows and occasionally even live TV. Why would you release a product without fully and completely testing it? The issues that are reported on page 1 of this thread are big enough to have delayed the release of the HR21 until fixed, IMO. Does anyone have any clue when or if a software upgrade can even fix the currently known issues?

- Indy


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

dbuntin said:


> *Guide is so slow, that I have given up on scanning movies and shows for the week*


Can't answer the other things at the moment, but this one is strange. The HR20/21 guide is supposed to be faster than the HD TiVo's. If yours is slow, there is something wrong, which may relate to your other issues (especially blank recordings).

I have all 3 units, and I wish my HD Tivo still was more than an OTA box, but it isn't. The HR20 was crap and is now pretty good (after about 20 updates). Don't ahve enough experience with the HR21 to know how atypical your experience is, but it seems atypical. Except, yes, the remote sucks, but then all manufacturer's remotes suck for the most part. Consider buying a remote.

That aside, though, I think you may want to get them to replace your unit. Question: if you turn off the damn ring lights (press at 3 & 9 o'clock 4 times), do they come back on? If so, the box has reset itself, not a good sign.


----------



## smalltownhick (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an HR21-700- 0x193 - I don't know if this is a known issue or not but I was in the menu toggling between different HD display modes etc. trying to see which one looked the best. 

The machine suddenly made everything on my display turn pink / red. Almost like there was a pink video layer over everything. I toggled to my DVD player to make sure it wasn't the TV and thankfully it was not.

I had to reboot the machine to get it to go back to normal.


----------



## mduz (Mar 25, 2006)

smalltownhick said:


> The machine suddenly made everything on my display turn pink / red. Almost like there was a pink video layer over everything.


I have had the same issues. I posted them in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=116742


----------



## dbuntin (Jan 22, 2008)

To KCMURPHY88 about the guide.

On my last unit (HR10-250) I had the guide set up to show me two columns. Left column showed me the channels and the right column showed me what was on the channel for the next 10 programs in one screen. I was then able to scan the right column quickly for up to two weeks. But with this new guide I have (HR21-700) I see six channels that only covers 1 ½ hours of programming. To page from left to right is slow. The 12hr +/- is of little help because it skips over 10 ½ hours of shows.

To Smalltownhick about color wash.

I also had my TV turn completely blue the other day. Freaked out, thought it was my TV. After reboot the problem went away – go figure


Regards
Dan


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

I have had my two HR21-700 0x193 for about 2 months and other than a few lockups requiring a reboot with one of the units, I have been pretty happy overall.

But, a couple of days ago I had 3 or 4 blank recordings from the west coast HD channels. I was glad I still have 2 HR10-250s that did get the programs. 

Has anyone ever figured out what causes this and how to fix it?


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

dbuntin said:


> To KCMURPHY88 about the guide.
> 
> On my last unit (HR10-250) I had the guide set up to show me two columns. Left column showed me the channels and the right column showed me what was on the channel for the next 10 programs in one screen. I was then able to scan the right column quickly for up to two weeks. But with this new guide I have (HR21-700) I see six channels that only covers 1 ½ hours of programming. To page from left to right is slow. The 12hr +/- is of little help because it skips over 10 ½ hours of shows.


Bring up the guide. Navigate to what channel you want to see the schedule for. Hit the left arrow, then hit info. You'll see the next five programs that are airing on that channel. Hitting the channel down button will show you the next five.


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 29, 2007)

pjo1966 said:


> Bring up the guide. Navigate to what channel you want to see the schedule for. Hit the left arrow, then hit info. You'll see the next five programs that are airing on that channel. Hitting the channel down button will show you the next five.


Thank you, you're my hero. That's *much* better. I don't know that I ever would have discovered that...


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

ulbonado said:


> Thank you, you're my hero. That's *much* better. I don't know that I ever would have discovered that...


Here's a little light reading. Now I'm off to take my cape to the dry cleaners. :grin:


----------



## dbuntin (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes thank you pjo1966, this works mucho better for scanning one channel.

Regards,
Dan


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

We just got upgraded to DTV HD from DTV SD on Jan 23 2007 Wednesday. I just got this Wednesday Jan 23 2008 with the firmware on it. It sucks! So far it's frozen on me at least once per day, even when not recording/using it. The tv channel was playing audio and video fine, but no buttons would bring up menus etc and the only fix was a reset button from the front.

It was recording a show when I turned on my TV for the first time in a while. Menu buttons did not work. Tv channel was fine. Then a few minutes later my tv shut off from no signal. Again, I had to reset the unit with the front button.

First day watching CNNHD anderson cooper 360 the unit lost sync with video and audio in a way that the video became totally messed up and garbled for a few seconds off and on for a while as was the audio. 

What gives? Is this problem in software or hardware problem? Will a replacement work and fix all this?


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

lwbecker2 said:


> I bought (leased) a HR21-700 at best buy today. It downloaded a software update almost immediately.
> 
> It quite often is not responding to the remote after some amount of time, or occasionally on boot-up. And the front panel controls are non-responsive as well.


Same with me and the only fix is a reset button push, but this is software or hardware? and will a replacement unit fix the problems?


----------



## belloc (May 23, 2007)

buggs1a said:


> What gives? Is this problem in software or hardware problem? Will a replacement work and fix all this?


My first HR21 was a brick and after two days it was freezing more and more often. By the end, it would freeze after being up for 5 minutes.

We got a replacement from D* (this was back in October), and it's been flawless since then. Just keep making them send you new ones until you get one that works the way it's supposed to.


----------



## jhoward (Dec 12, 2007)

belloc said:


> My first HR21 was a brick and after two days it was freezing more and more often. By the end, it would freeze after being up for 5 minutes.
> 
> We got a replacement from D* (this was back in October), and it's been flawless since then. Just keep making them send you new ones until you get one that works the way it's supposed to.


I had the same experience. Got an HR21 in mid-November and it had problems - lockups on FF/REW (got worse over time, to about once per day), out of sync on CNNHD (same show, Anderson Cooper). Complained to D* a few weeks later and they sent a replacement that arrived the next day (a Saturday no less).

The new unit has worked pretty well - no more FF/REW lockups; had to reset a couple times for blank locals; CNN is always in sync now. It updated to 0x193 a couple days after I got it, so I wasn't sure if the improvements were the box or the firmware, nor did I care as long as it worked. I'd say if you're having problems, ask for a new box. They didn't hassle me.


----------



## RickyD561 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have had the HR21-700 for about 4 months. It has worked well. I have envountered the annoying sound clitches on FF and RW, but all in all, I am happy with it. BUT, twice today (once this morning and once this evening) the picture has turned an awful purple color. It clears up when I turn the unit off and back on. It happens for all channels when it does happen. I have the HR21 hooked to my TV using HDMI connection (actually HDMI1 on my TV). I have checked the TV using the HD DVD input to HDMI3 and all is well. IF it happens again I intend to switch the HDMI1 and HDMI3 connection and confirm it moves with the connection. All signs point to the HR21 being the culprit. Any ideas? 

TV: Sony 52" LCD (KDL52W3000)
HD-DVR: HR21-700 with 0x193


----------



## kmill14 (Jun 12, 2007)

I've had the HR-21 700 series for about 4 weeks now (previously had the HR-20) and it seems to be that the software release for the Hr-21 is about 4 versions old compared to whats on the HR-20.

There is a FF x1 jumpback that is very annoying that has been fixed in the HR-20, the the overall choppiness of FFing is really bad.

Am I correct in assuming the software release for the HR-21 still has a # of the bugs that have been fixed in newer versions of the HR-20?


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

Has anyone had issues with the keyword search? I'm trying to add a series with no episodes, but even my test keyword search for a show with episodes is failing. I posted it here originally. I'm wondering if it's an 0x193 specific issue since the search works for an HR20 user. The following keyword search should return results, could someone else running 0x193 give it a try too?

AALL MONK TONY SHALHOUB

edit: boolean keyword search in still in CE for the HR21, but it's in the NR for the HR20. argh


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, my R15 when you rewind and fast forward the video is smooth. The HR21 is jerky as heck and pathetic. It jumps all over and is not smooth like the R15.


----------



## ukcats (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey guys,
I have a HR21-700 0x193. I haven't had any problems yet. Questions is, how do I find the HR21 CE page.


----------



## jtshaw (Jan 24, 2008)

kmill14 said:


> I've had the HR-21 700 series for about 4 weeks now (previously had the HR-20) and it seems to be that the software release for the Hr-21 is about 4 versions old compared to whats on the HR-20.
> 
> There is a FF x1 jumpback that is very annoying that has been fixed in the HR-20, the the overall choppiness of FFing is really bad.
> 
> Am I correct in assuming the software release for the HR-21 still has a # of the bugs that have been fixed in newer versions of the HR-20?


I understand your frustration... I have an HR21 that replaced an HR20 and after half a week I'm still finding software features that are not available on this box that were on the HR20... I'd have hoped they would have a much more unified development platform then they apparently do.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

The HR21-700 is not ready for prime time period. It may get there eventually, but D* has a lot of bugs to fix. Everything listed in this thread has happened with my HR21-700. Many of the problems have no explaination; they just happen. I think D* is trying to re-invent the wheel. They should have stayed with TIVO. 

My biggest problem with this software release is the audio and video out of sync. I find that the sync issue can be a live program or recorded movie, but the out of sync will always be HD related.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, we all know DTV should have kept Tivo and it is sickening and maddening they did not. I have NEVER NOT ONCE had ANY problems with my Tivo in the 6 years or more I've had it. It's a Phillips 35hr Tivo from 2001 or so.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

+1 to sync issues involving live or recorded HD programming


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

I just got the HR21-700 for my bedroom tv on Monday (with 19e software). It is hooked up via HDMI. I was recording a show on 1 tuner, and the other tuner, I put on comcast sports net (620), while it was showing a game I couldn't receive last night. I got a black screen with the message that the program was not available in my area. Almost all of the buttons stopped working on the unit at that point. I could turn it off and on, but that was it. I couldn't change the channel, access the menu or the guide, or hit select for the error message. The third time I tuned the unit off then on, I hit guide immediately, and the guide did come up. I was able to select a new channel through the guide and everything returned to normal.

So far, thats been my only problem.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Latest problem with x193 is the audio volume is totally out of control. It goes from low to an extreme high volume with no assistance. Unbelieveable!


----------



## skimmilk (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok. I finally got my HR21-700 and it's got 0x193. Am I missing something or does the DLB workaround not work? It always jumps to the beginning of the show. Not having true DLB is a pain enough as is.

Also, my TV will flicker to the "Searching for HDMI signal" occasionally when changing channels. Is this normal? It makes slow channel changes seem even slower. I have native off and turned off non-720p settings.


----------



## rcmelin (Feb 1, 2008)

I have two HR21-700s about 2 weeks old. FWIW I came from Dish and like the UI on D* better. The main unit is 90% working. But I do have a couple of issues.

1) A repeated problem where I would record a program, then go back to watch it and nothing. an hour of black. I have not found a pattern to this. It happens on different stations and different times. Has anyone else had his problem?

2) I have experienced the random volume changes, but only rarely

3) The parent control flips out and in one moment set all movie ratings to blocked, the later wont block a movie. (possible pattern is if the previous movie had an unblocked rating and the channel is not changed, it will simply roll on into the next movie which should have been blocked). Any insight on this one would be appreciated.

Lastly, Is the x193 the latest official release? Since the HR21 seems to be a beta unit anyway, are the CE versions stable enough to use or more headaches than its worth?
Thanks


----------



## leif (Apr 19, 2006)

No one elce has reported this problem that I see but here goes. I have set on native. But when watching a 1080i program, then press guide and select on a program from another 1080i HD channel, my native mode flips out- leaving 1080i which it should not be doing, flipping to 720p for a quick second before flipping back to 1080i again. This makes changing channels take twice as long as it should. I called DTV tech support and sure enough they have no reports of this either. Resrt and unplugged and problem persists. Next I will try resetting system which erases all my programs I gues. Hopefully this works, Ill update this thread if doesn't fix problem. Native output is an important feature to have for me and I hope to have issue resolved. New HR21 installed 2 days ago with no other problems. But to me, this one is a biggy.


----------



## mduz (Mar 25, 2006)

leif said:


> No one elce has reported this problem that I see but here goes. I have set on native. But when watching a 1080i program, then press guide and select on a program from another 1080i HD channel, my native mode flips out- leaving 1080i which it should not be doing, flipping to 720p for a quick second before flipping back to 1080i again. This makes changing channels take twice as long as it should.


Mine does this also, among other things.


----------



## fx72 (Dec 31, 2003)

A strange thing happened to me yesterday. I was flipping between two channels using the PREV button. One of the times I switched the channel, my TV went black and the HR21 locked up. No responses to the remote or on the front panel. Had to reboot after that.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Two times now I have turned on my HR20-700 and it is on my local pbs channel. Before the screen comes up I press 295 for sprout. The channel banner info updates however my dvr is still showing PBS ch 13. I have to channel up on the remote and this will take me to ch 296 and will show the correct station on screen. 

On this same DVR I have had a keep or delete when trying to watch a recorded show earlier in the day. I also had this happen on my other HR20 700. Only the recording showed the progress bar with the indicator at the end of the program. Screen was black. Also not able to rewind. Show was unwatchable.

I am having some serious latency issues also unlike any I have seen with and national release or CE I have tested.


----------



## afrosales (Jan 28, 2008)

I have the same bug that the recorded show always goes back to the beginning. Also, I can't set a bookmark using the procedure in the manual (not sure if I tried it on a show being recorded or that was already finished).

How do I know which is the latest national release? If I had the box unplugged could I have missed it? How do I know when the next one is coming?


----------



## mtman (Feb 1, 2008)

I just got a new HDTV and will be going with either Dish or Direct Tv. Direct TV has more of the HD channels that I watch and so was leaning towards going with them. But after reading about all the problems with the HR-200 and HR-700 (don't know which one I would get for signing up) I am wondering if it would be better to go with Dish. I don't seem to see problems with their 722's like the HR's are having. I just want something that works, is functional and don't have to reboot all the time. Is everyone having sync problems, recording problems, freezing problems etc. with these receivers or is it only a small percentage of people? I am new to satellite TV but we do a lot of recording to watch programs later and don't want to miss a bunch of programs because this thing doesn't work. So again I am just asking if I was to sign up with D* am I just buying into a headache and getting something that is not useable most of the time? I don't want to watch TV programs like they are Japanese movies with vid and audio out of sync. Is there a simple answer to this? Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

mtman said:


> I just got a new HDTV and will be going with either Dish or Direct Tv. Direct TV has more of the HD channels that I watch and so was leaning towards going with them. But after reading about all the problems with the HR-200 and HR-700 (don't know which one I would get for signing up) I am wondering if it would be better to go with Dish. I don't seem to see problems with their 722's like the HR's are having. I just want something that works, is functional and don't have to reboot all the time. Is everyone having sync problems, recording problems, freezing problems etc. with these receivers or is it only a small percentage of people? I am new to satellite TV but we do a lot of recording to watch programs later and don't want to miss a bunch of programs because this thing doesn't work. So again I am just asking if I was to sign up with D* am I just buying into a headache and getting something that is not useable most of the time? I don't want to watch TV programs like they are Japanese movies with vid and audio out of sync. Is there a simple answer to this? Thanks ahead of time!


It's a small percentage. My only gripe is that the HR21 is downlevel from the HR20...there's no boolean keyword search, no remote booking, etc.

So far I've had no errors or bugs with my new HR21-700. It's only been a week, but it's successfully recorded several series, including two at one time. Both tuners are functioning well also. No lip synch issues either...that was a big worry because my wife can detect it when it's off by just a little bit .


----------



## azjerry (Jan 13, 2008)

I haven't had my 21-700 w/193 software for even two weeks yet. Aside from tuner 2 failing (new unit on the way) one bug I've noticed is that if I pause live TV for a bit, come back and start watching again skipping/slipping _whichever is the default_ through the commercials. When I catch up to live TV the picture and sound "stutters" at somewhat random intervals. This only clears up after some combination of FF/Play/I'm not really sure what finally works as it's only happened a couple times so far.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

Had mine since Jan 3. Only issue is occasional audio sync problem.


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 29, 2007)

I've had my Hr21-700 (on 0x193) about three weeks, and it works pretty well. I have not turned it off or rebooted it yet. It has not crashed, hung, or missed anything it was supposed to record. I have observed some bugs, some of which are trivial, a few of which are noticeably annoying, but none of which are catastrophic.  It's pretty slow. I also have some dislikes about aspects of the UI-- I don't think it's as well thought-out as the Tivo interface, but it does work.

I have seen picture/sound sync issues occasionally, but not often. And I don't think you can necessarily blame the box for that-- before I switched to DirecTV, I had seen such issues via my old cable provider too, and that was with the cable wire running straight from the wall into my TV, using the TV's built-in QAM tuner. No DVR, no STB of any kind. So the issue was almost certainly with the broadcaster itself. 

The worst bug I've seen with the HR21 is that programs that I mark as "Keep" can be deleted anyway. My wife & kids watch some syndicated shows that are on all the time, so I set the season link to keep only 3 episodes and mark each one as "Keep until I delete" when it's recorded. On my old Tivo this kept new episodes from being recorded once the limit of three had been reached (since they were all marked as "Keep"). In this situation, however, my hr21 does not honor the "Keep"-- it just deletes the oldest and records a new one anyway. Since these are all shows that no one much cares about anyway (think SpongeBob), it hasn't killed me that it acts this way, but it is a bug that could hurt you if you're unaware of it.


----------



## mtman (Feb 1, 2008)

We are going to go ahead and go with D* because of them having more of the HD channels that we watch. Just hope we don't run into the problems many others are having! I will report back either way so others know as well. Thanks again.


----------



## leif (Apr 19, 2006)

Auidio is out of sync with my picture. (audio a little slower) This happens to me on all HD content. Do some boxes fare better than others in this regard? should I swap out my hr-21? Native passthru feature is working badly for me; making uneeded reolution changes when changing channels. ex..If I'm watching a 1080i program,press guide, select another native 1080i program; resolution will change from 1080i, to 720p then back to 1080i. Do alHR-21 have this problem as well as lipsync? Maybey next software will fix these? So far one of my recordings reorded a blank screen, andI had to reset once because playback would freeze.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I've been having an odd issue, I'm not sure if it's related only to the HR21.

Occasionally I'll be watching a recording when a message will fill the screen saying that there's no need to call, the station has gone off the air for the evening and will resume in the morning. After the show is scheduled to end, the next program begins without a problem. This happened again last night while watching a Private Practice from November.


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

patsrule316 said:


> I just got the HR21-700 for my bedroom tv on Monday (with 19e software). It is hooked up via HDMI. I was recording a show on 1 tuner, and the other tuner, I put on comcast sports net (620), while it was showing a game I couldn't receive last night. I got a black screen with the message that the program was not available in my area. Almost all of the buttons stopped working on the unit at that point. I could turn it off and on, but that was it. I couldn't change the channel, access the menu or the guide, or hit select for the error message. The third time I tuned the unit off then on, I hit guide immediately, and the guide did come up. I was able to select a new channel through the guide and everything returned to normal.
> 
> So far, thats been my only problem.


I have had the Hr21-700 for a week now, and it looks like every time I turn it on, after about a minute or so, the unit becomes unresponsive to the remote, for about a 1 minute period, then it returns to normal. Very strange.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

I've had some occasional audio sync issues on some HD channels, using pause/rewind/etc doesn't fix it so I think it may be the feed itself. I've had our HR21 freeze for about 10-15 sec when I changed channels once, other than that so far so good.


----------



## michaelhkim (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry if this has been addressed elsewhere (I couldn't find anything on it reading thru this thread).

I have had a HR21-700 for a week or so ("upgraded" from HR10-250), and I am having problems with Manual recordings (my wife watches Korean channels, and the program guide data is all wrong, so she has to enter the recordings manually by Channel/Day/Time).

1) She set up several recordings (e.g. Every Sunday 6:50PM to 8:00PM). I was told that the program guide has up to 14 days of data, so if today was a Sunday, on the To-do List, I should be able to see "2 Program(s)" to record, but on SOME of the manual recordings for Sunday (there are a total of 5 Sunday recordings), To-Do list states "1 Program(s)" to record, while the rest have the correct "2 Program(s)". I would not be overly concerned about this if not for the fact that on the first weekend that we had this unit, it failed to record a bunch of programs (even though on the To-Do list, it shows that programs for NEXT week would be recorded).

2) Another funny thing: we had a Manual record (Mon-Fri 6:50PM for 1hr:10 min), but the next evening, the channel was still being recorded (something like 23 Hours!!!)

3) no sound via RCA connection if the Optical is also hooked up (I have the unit hooked directly to the TV via RCA, and to the audio receiver via optical - prefer to watch regular tv with the receiver off, and turn the receiver on for movies)

any suggestions???


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Had 2 things scheduled to record last night at 8:00PM (and only 2 things) - Terminator & High Stakes Poker.

Today, neither one of them showed up in the list. When looking at the history, they both show "partial".

If it was a partial, why wouldn't part of it be in the list? Since it happened to both recordings, I'm guessing it must have been a reboot, correct?


----------



## patsrule316 (Sep 28, 2006)

One other minor issue I noted last night (at least its minor in that it didn't bother me too much). I noticed that as I changed channels with channel up or channel down, the banner was displaying the channel I came from instead of the channel I was going to.


----------



## maseace (Aug 31, 2007)

patsrule316 said:


> One other minor issue I noted last night (at least its minor in that it didn't bother me too much). I noticed that as I changed channels with channel up or channel down, the banner was displaying the channel I came from instead of the channel I was going to.


I've had this happen prior to this release, pretty much every time I change the channel.


----------



## jimed1 (Jan 12, 2008)

There are so many bugs with these things....... I wonder how many years this will go on while they try to get it right. 

I am really tired of the recordings starting a minute late. I never had this problem with the TIVO box. Its like the D* time on the MPEG4 channels is slow. Sometimes I have seen the time be 2 or 3 minutes past the hour and the guide would still be showing the program from the previous time slot or it be past the hour and I know it should be recording and it hasn't started yet...

I mostly like the HR20 and HR21, but they are not as reliable as the tivo.


----------



## mtman (Feb 1, 2008)

We have had HR21 for about a week now. So far only real issue is that it records local channels but then when you go to watch them it freezes up after about 30 seconds and then won't play. All other channels work ok. They just got local channels here so not sure if that has anything to do with it since it shows as recorded for the full time, just won't play back. On a few HD channels there is a slight sync noticed. Hope it doesn't get any worse.


----------



## skimmilk (Jan 12, 2008)

jimed1 said:


> I am really tired of the recordings starting a minute late. I never had this problem with the TIVO box. Its like the D* time on the MPEG4 channels is slow. Sometimes I have seen the time be 2 or 3 minutes past the hour and the guide would still be showing the program from the previous time slot or it be past the hour and I know it should be recording and it hasn't started yet...


Does this happen with the HR20 too (meaning we won't see a fix for awhile)? My wife was startled to find that she had missed the intro to Project Runway. I think it was recording on the non-MPEG4 channel but I could be wrong.


----------



## usualsuspect (Aug 19, 2007)

ulbonado said:


> I've had my Hr21-700 (on 0x193)
> 
> The worst bug I've seen with the HR21 is that programs that I mark as "Keep" can be deleted anyway. My wife & kids watch some syndicated shows that are on all the time, so I set the season link to keep only 3 episodes and mark each one as "Keep until I delete" when it's recorded. On my old Tivo this kept new episodes from being recorded once the limit of three had been reached (since they were all marked as "Keep"). In this situation, however, my hr21 does not honor the "Keep"-- it just deletes the oldest and records a new one anyway. Since these are all shows that no one much cares about anyway (think SpongeBob), it hasn't killed me that it acts this way, but it is a bug that could hurt you if you're unaware of it.


So for instance, if I create a series link for Lost and set it to "Keep all episodes" and "keep until I delete," there is a chance that episodes may be deleted due to this bug??

This has never happened with my HR10 Tivo and hope this does not happen with my Hr21..


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 29, 2007)

usualsuspect said:


> So for instance, if I create a series link for Lost and set it to "Keep all episodes" and "keep until I delete," there is a chance that episodes may be deleted due to this bug??


No, I think if you mark it "keep all episodes" you won't have a problem. It's only when you set a fixed number of episodes to keep that it occurs. Basically then it's presented with a problem. It thinks: "I've been told to keep 3 (say) episodes, and there are already that many. I've been told to keep all of them until the user deletes them. But I've also been told to record all new episodes of this show, and there's one coming up. What to do?" The HR21 chooses to delete the oldest despite the "keep" tag and record the new one. The Tivo chose to keep the ones it had, all marked "keep", and not record the new one. But if you say "keep all episodes", there's no dilemma, because it can just keep adding more.

Of course, if your disk fills up, I have no idea what it will do. If it employs the same logic in that scenario, then I would fail to see why they even offer "Keep" as an option, since it would essentially never be honored.


----------



## usualsuspect (Aug 19, 2007)

ulbonado said:


> No, I think if you mark it "keep all episodes" you won't have a problem. It's only when you set a fixed number of episodes to keep that it occurs. Basically then it's presented with a problem. It thinks: "I've been told to keep 3 (say) episodes, and there are already that many. I've been told to keep all of them until the user deletes them. But I've also been told to record all new episodes of this show, and there's one coming up. What to do?" The HR21 chooses to delete the oldest despite the "keep" tag and record the new one. The Tivo chose to keep the ones it had, all marked "keep", and not record the new one. But if you say "keep all episodes", there's no dilemma, because it can just keep adding more.
> 
> Of course, if your disk fills up, I have no idea what it will do. If it employs the same logic in that scenario, then I would fail to see why they even offer "Keep" as an option, since it would essentially never be honored.


Thanks, I think I understand the bug/conflict and hope its rectified soon. Good thing is I have a nice big HD to store content on


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

sbl said:


> Well, the announcement talks about a static screen for DOD "coming soon". That doesn't suggest to me that it is being enabled.


What is "Static Information Screen - DoD" ?


----------



## dparisoe (Nov 14, 2007)

I just started seeing a problem with my HR21 we have had it since november and other then an occasional unresponsive problem it worked fine. Today I decided that maybe I should reboot it, after it came back up I can no longer watch an pre-recorder shows and it also freezes after rewinding or pausing live tv.

I rebooted again and still had the same issue.

I then pulled the power and left it off for about 30 seconds, then plugged it back in and now it is working again.

Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Whenever I go to My Playlist I have to tell it to List By name. It never maintains the setting.


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 29, 2007)

pjo1966 said:


> Whenever I go to My Playlist I have to tell it to List By name. It never maintains the setting.


Look at the third post in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1423358&highlight=IAMANEDGECUTTER#post1423358


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

anyone else receive an update last night on from 0x1fe to 0x18a? It seems to have changed the menus a lot and has some other good updates like getting rid of SD duplicates and such. Can't find the DOD to see if it is turned on now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

blade said:


> anyone else receive an update last night on from 0x1fe to 0x18a? It seems to have changed the menus a lot and has some other good updates like getting rid of SD duplicates and such. Can't find the DOD to see if it is turned on now.


0x1FE to 0x18a?

That is a MAJOR down grade, can you double check all those version numbers.

Does it say last update 0x1FE (the first line) as that is what is supposed to happen.


----------



## Jeones (Nov 8, 2007)

I have had 0x193 now since December. I wonder why I am not getting the newer updates?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeones said:


> I have had 0x193 now since December. I wonder why I am not getting the newer updates?


Because there havent' been any updates since December.


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes my mistake, it says orig ver: (on top) 0x18a, past upgrade: 0x1fe today at 2:53am (below it)

Now I have VOD and many different options like the ability to get rid of dups SD channels and wider menus, it has a different search (called search for shows), actually lets me say how many eps I want to keep when I set a series to record (set the defaults to both or only first run, even has a 10 ep option in there). 

Seems like a good update. I wonder when we will get HBO on demand stuff as it has a lot of showtime family of networks. Also some strange channels are DOD but we don't even get the channel.


----------

